# An interesting read on dog food



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

*Is My Pet Food Safe?*
"Premium" Pet food marketed and sold as "Complete and Balanced" has historically contained such items as Euthanized Dogs and Cats, Restaurant Grease, Hair, Hooves, and Diseased Animals, and other Inedible Garbage. 

Because manufacturers need to ensure that dry foods have a long shelf life (typically 12 months) to remain edible through shipping and storage, fats used in pet foods are preserved with either synthetic or "natural" preservatives. Synthetic preservatives include butylated hydroxyanisole (BHA) and butylated hydroxytoluene (BHT), propyl gallate, propylene glycol (also used as a less-toxic version of automotive antifreeze), and ethoxyquin. 

Use of by-products. By-products are ingredients used which are not fit for human consumption. By-products are often floor sweepings from a rendering plant. "Animal by-product" is rendered product from animal tissues, exclusive of any added blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices." Pet food labels contain the words "meal" or "byproduct" on the ingredient label. Inedible byproducts such as bone, fat, heads, hair, feet and condemned offal are used in commercial pet food. These materials are sent to a rendering plant for processing into pet food products.

"Meat" is often rendered dogs and cats as well as other animals such as road-kill. When the source of the meat is known it will be listed as beef, poultry, chicken, turkey, etc. If the source of the meat is not known it is simply called "meat.

Rather than the wholesome pictures shown on the pet food packaging, rendering companies dispose of millions pounds of inedible waste each day including, heads, feet,stomachs, intestines, spinal cords, tails, restaurant grease, feathers, bones and dead or diseased animals rejected from slaughterhouses for use in manufacturing pet food. Amazingly, animals from research laboratories may be rendered into pet food as well.

Ol' Roy dog food, which is considered one of the poorest quality dog foods on the market, scored 5 out of 10.

The life span of your pet should be at least 20 years. Your pet's diet strongly influences your pet's life expectancy. Always look for a quality pet food which scores 10 out of 10. 





*Safe Dog Food List*
This is a list of Safe Dog Food to feed to your dog. The Safe Dog Food List was compiled after the huge Pet Food Recall begining back in March 2007.

Look through the Safe Dog Food List for your favorite brands of Dog Food. You may also be interested in how your band of Dog Food did in the *Dog Food Review* and *Dog Food Ratings*.


*Acana Pet Foods*
*Active Care Dog Food*
*Advanced Pet Diets Select Choice*
*All American Pet Company*
*Artemis - Holistic Dog Food*
*AUNT JENI'S Dog Food*
*AvoDerm Dog Food*
*Azmira Holistic Animal Care Dog Food*
*Back to Basics Dog Food*
*Bench & Field Dog Food *
*Bil-Jac Dog Food*
*Blackwood & Adirondack dog foods*
*Blue Seal® branded canned pet products*
*Bow Wow Breakfast*
*Brandon Farms® brand of organic dry and canned foods*
*Bravo Dog Food*
*Breeder's Choice Dog Food*
*Buddy Biscuits*
*Burns Natural Cat Food*
*By Nature® brand of dry, canned and pouch pet foods*
*California Natural* Dog Food ***Deleted***
*CANIDAE Dog Food*
*Canine Caviar* **Deleted**
*Canine WhitesTM dog biscuits / treats*
*Cesar Canine Cuisine* ** Caution** I've had a couple of complaints of pet illness - possibly Cesars related.
*Champion Petfoods, Ltd.*
*Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul dry pet food and dog treats* 2/15/08 Deleted due to pet illness and death reports
*Cloud Star*
*Country Value Puppy *
*Country Value Adult Dog Food *
*Country Value High Energy Dog Food*
*Cycle Dog Food*
*Dad's Pet Food*
*Diamond Premium Adult Dog Food *2/15/08 Deleted due to pet illness and death
*Diamond Hi-Energy Dog Food *2/15/08 Deleted due to pet illness and death reports
*Diamond Maintenance Dog Food *2/15/08 Deleted due to pet illness and death reports
*Diamond Professional for Adult Dogs *2/15/08 Deleted due to pet illness and death reports
*Diamond Performance Dog Food *2/15/08 Deleted due to pet illness and death reports
*Diamond Low Fat Dog Food *2/15/08 Deleted due to pet illness and death reports
*Dogswell*
*Dynamite Specialty Products*
*Eagle Pack*
*Evangers*
*EVO* Dog Food ***Deleted***
*Flint River Ranch?*
*Fromm Family Foods*
*Go! Natural*
*Grandma Lucy's*
*Great Life Performance Pet Products*
*Halo*
*Happy Dog Food*
*Health Food for Dogs*
*HealthWise* Dog Food ***Deleted***
*Healthy Pet Products*
*Holistic Blend*
*Homemade 4 Life Dog Food*
*Homestyle Select*
*Innova* Dog Food ***Deleted***
*Karma* Dog Food
*Kumpi*
*Life4K9*
*Life's Abundance by Healthy Pet Net*
Little Bites Indoor Complete
LiveSmart *Adult* - Chicken and Brown Rice
LiveSmart *Senior* - Chicken and Brown Rice
LiveSmart *Puppy* - Chicken and Brown Rice
LiveSmart Adult - *Lamb* and Brown Rice
*Merrick Pet Foods*
*mORIGINS*
*Mother Nature* Dog Food ***Deleted***
*Nature's Logic*
Nature's Valley
*Nature's Variety*
*Neura*
*Newman's Own Organics*
*Nutrience*
*Old Mother Hubbard*
*Oma's Pride*
*Origen Pet Foods*
*Paw Naturaw*
*Petcurean Pet Nutrition*
*PetGuard Organics*
*Pet Promise*
*PHD Products*
*Pinnacle Dog Food*
*Plato Pet Treats*
*PMI Nutrition* Deleted - Purina products
*Precise Pet Products*
*Premium Edge*, Deleted - Diamond products
*Primal Pet Foods*
*Professional Pet Food *2/15/08 Deleted due to pet illness and death
*PRO PAC Superpremium Pet Foods*
*Raw Instinct (Made by Nature's Variety)*
*Reward *
*Skippy*
*SOJOS NATURAL DOG FOOD*
*Sojourner Farms Pet Foods*
*Solid Gold Health Food for Pets*
*SPORTMIX Pet Food*
*Stella and Chewy's*
*Steve's Real Food, Inc.*
*Taste of The Wild*
*The Honest Kitchen*
*The Robert Abady Dog Food Company*
*Three Dog Bakery*
*Tiki Pet Foods by Petropics*
*Timber Wolf Organics*
*Trilogy Dog Food*
*Tuffy's Pet Food*
*VeRUS Pet Foods*
*Wellness *
*Wysong*
http://hubpages.com/hub/Dog_Food_Safe_To_F...Dog_Food_Recall


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Maggie, who is Susan Peters? Does she have any credentials?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (vjw @ Nov 15 2008, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671014


> Maggie, who is Susan Peters? Does she have any credentials?[/B]



It seems she is just like the editors of Dogfoodanalysis.com just someone who took interest in animal nutrition and has been doing their research. It looks ike she has been in the pet industry for over 20 years.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm a little confused. Natural Balance Duck & Potato isn't on her safe list but when you look up her review it gets 10/10. Any ideas?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Why were some deleted? Because they were involved in a recall?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too was wondering the same thing about NB Duck and Sweet Potato as I did not see it either?? Now what, do I still continue feeding Snuggles and Chrissy that food??? I really would much prefer not to have to switch again as they both are eating and enjoying it with no adverse/ill effects. 

Anyone's thoughts on this???

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

One reason I asked about her credentials is there's so much *mis*information on the web and on message boards regarding dog food (and other issues too). I've decided to heed the advice of my Vet. and those in academia who have done years and years of nutrition research. Yes, it's possible some of those people are in bed with the dog food companies, but for now I'm sticking with what the faculty of Vet. schools are recommending.






Joy


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

There are 3 on there that I am researching the reason for the delete they are California Natural, Evo & Innova which I have feed to mine.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm sorry ... but, I just don't trust the list's validity. Just my own humble personal opinion. 

Bil'Jac stood out to me . .. because sometime back they had problems. Maybe they have gotten their act together now ... I don't know. 

It's such a shame that we no longer seem to be able to trust a lot of food products ... even foods for human consumption. I was alarmed to learn that even meat and fish products are being imported to the U.S.A. from China. How can we trust anything from China now when even the baby milk formulas from that country are tainted with toxic chemicals? 

I try to be so careful with Snowball's diet. He has a sensitive stomach. His meals are home cooked. However, I still have to be careful to read where the chicken, beef, and other foods comes from. The same goes for any treats he has ... which are limited. 

I'll get off my soapbox now ...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm concerned. I just started giving my precious "Bogey" Evo as an alternative to the homecooked food that he seems to have grown tired of. Your list included Evo; however, it was "deleted." Can you tell me what this means? I want to give my dog the best and he is just now beginning to eat the Evo. Why was Evo deleted? Who did the research? Who financed their research? Thanks! Bogey is MY BABY and I intend to give him the best life possible.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The first thing I noticed was they deleted Innova, Calif. Natural and EVO. But they didn't delete Karma (which I feed Shoni) and it is made by the same company. Karma is different then the rest, so that is possible. If you figure out why they deleted them let us know.

I'm not taking their word as gospel however. I try to just add these sort of things into the mix, but not as strict yes or no.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I noticed Royal Canin isn't listed on there either and all my dogs eat it well. Have they been recalled?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I think Royal Canin is now being made by the Mars Co. They make Pedigree and Ceasar, not sure what else. If I'm not mistaken there were Mars foods on the recall list. Possibly RC wasn't part of Mars at the time. It was made by Waltham I think then. Why it keeps moving around, don't know. It isn't considered top of the line in Premium or Natural foods. I can't even find a website that tells what's in it anymore.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Here is a list of the melamine tainted recalls from the FDA:

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/petfoodrecall/

More recall information for pet food is here:

http://www.fda.gov/cvm/petfoods.htm


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Nov 16 2008, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671880


> The first thing I noticed was they deleted Innova, Calif. Natural and EVO. But they didn't delete Karma (which I feed Shoni) and it is made by the same company. Karma is different then the rest, so that is possible. If you figure out why they deleted them let us know.
> 
> *I'm not taking their word as gospel however*. I try to just add these sort of things into the mix, but not as strict yes or no.[/B]


I agree I just found it interesting. RC has had a recall in the past I'm assuming that is why it's not on the list as well as Natural Balance. The Evo had ingredients in their large red meat that threw up red flags when it was reviewed. Can't find any red flags on California Natural. But the more I read ingredients the more I like home cooking. This is excerpt taken from California Natural's lamb dry.

Lamb meal is the dry rendered (cooked down) product from lamb tissues, exclusive of any *added* blood, hair, hoof, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

This is very aggravating  . Here I thought I was feeding my dogs a good food that they would all eat and now this. Luckily I'm not giving them any on the recall list I don't think, because I dump it all in a large air tight container, but I don't want to be giving them anything that even comes from a tainted company. I'm pretty sure the puppy food was the chicken, instead of the lamb that was on the list, but I'm not positive. The ones that are eating it seem to be fine, but I don't want to take any chances. I guess I'll be looking for a new food that they'll all eat now. I had gotten some Wellness at one time, but they didn't like it. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

Is this meant that Innova is not safe too?? I am feeding my PO with Innova puppy food. I am kind of worried now....It seems the only safe one is Wellness....Is it true?


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I am so confused.

Wolfie is eating Nutro Lamb and Rice which rates 10/10.

I tried switching him to wellness small bites and it didn't agree with him and I went back to the Nutro Lamb and rice.

Sigh.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

After much research about dog food, including visiting a vet nutritionist, the best, credible source for analysis of dry and canned dog food is the Whole Dog Journal. Each year, they have one month dedicated to dry food and another month dedicated to canned dog food. Last month and this month have more information on dehydrated dog foods. Their analysis is professional and unbiased. I encourage you all to check it out. 

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 18 2008, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672646


> After much research about dog food, including visiting a vet nutritionist, the best, credible source for analysis of dry and canned dog food is the Whole Dog Journal. Each year, they have one month dedicated to dry food and another month dedicated to canned dog food. Last month and this month have more information on dehydrated dog foods. Their analysis is professional and unbiased. I encourage you all to check it out.
> 
> http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/[/B]


Yep, I also subscribe to WDJ. As you've stated, very professional, and unbiased.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just took your advice and went into the site that you recommended. However, it appears as though they only give out information to those who subscribe to their journal??? I was interested in seeing what they say about dog food.

Snuggl'e & Chrissy's Mom


----------

